# Drop checkers



## tgc (27 Dec 2007)

Bought a drop checker which arrived this morning, put the reagent in with abit of tank water fitted and checked back an hour or so later and it was green so happy days!!  

Now my question to you is (probably a stupid question) if the c02 was to drop off or increase for any reason would the drop checker show it up whilst in situe? or would it only register when you change the reagent? eg water change time.

Cheers im


----------



## Dave Spencer (27 Dec 2007)

ceg4048 has done an excellent article on the drop checker:

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=467

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## tgc (27 Dec 2007)

Thanks for the relpy Dave, 

This is the one i've bought via Fleabay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-Dro...hZ024QQcategoryZ66794QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Now that says that it comes with the regagent and all you need to do is add a few drops and add tank water then read after an hour or so, is this premixed or should i of still added the blue to the mix??

Cheers Tim


----------



## milla (27 Dec 2007)

Using tank water doesn't work regardless of the instructions that came with the drop checker.

Read the article Dave has highlighted, it is the best explanation of the correct use of a drop checker i have seen.


----------



## tgc (27 Dec 2007)

> Using tank water doesn't work regardless of the instructions that came with the drop checker.
> 
> Read the article Dave has highlighted, it is the best explanation of the correct use of a drop checker i have seen.



Yeah sorry just noticed that bit  

Best get hold of some distilled water.

Cheers Tim


----------



## milla (27 Dec 2007)

Tim

It's easier and more accurate to buy the preprepared 4dkh solution from AE costs Â£5.99


----------

